

Will Tumblr's seedy side turn advertisers off? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/198169/will-tumblrs-seedy-side-turn-advertisers

======
suprasanna
Might want to fix that to *tumblr or readers may not upvote. Interesting
article though, Tumblr will likely use the "I'm not accountable for our users'
content" argument to get out of any lawsuits aimed at them.

